
My developers sometimes spend all day at the ping pong table - zeeshanm
https://www.quora.com/Startups-Im-a-21-year-old-CEO-of-a-startup-with-eight-guys-My-developers-sometimes-spend-all-day-at-the-ping-pong-table-How-do-I-handle-this?share=1
======
rhapsodic
This 21 year old CEO has a lot to learn. The fact that his first instinct is
to rush off to the web to ask strangers how to handle this situation might
indicate that he doesn't have the right stuff to lead a company. At least not
now.

~~~
dudul
I don't know. I can appreciate someone who knows that they don't know and
asking for advice. In my experience, it's better than somebody who thinks they
can do anything and don't need any input.

------
shepardrtc
If they're clocking in at 8, clocking out at 5, and simply playing ping-pong
all day, then get rid of the ping pong table and get rid of the devs.

If they're working when they need to and getting the job done, then they're
capable of managing their time well enough to do what they were hired to do,
even if they seem unfocused.

But even if it was the latter, I would think that this would distract anyone
who was attempting to focus and work.

------
dudul
The current top answer is very good.

